# NOTD May 28, 2011



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 29, 2011)

I had been dabbling with doing my own acrylic nails at home.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a long process (and not easy to do the other hand either!) but here's what I came up with!


----------



## Geek (May 29, 2011)

Wow those are sick.


----------



## jeanarick (May 29, 2011)

They're gorgeous!! I love all the wonderful sparklyness!


----------



## Geek2 (May 29, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## KitaRei (May 29, 2011)

You did a beautiful job!!


----------



## llehsal (May 29, 2011)

FAB!!!!


----------



## 0oYCRo0 (May 30, 2011)

You really did a fantastic job! I would have done such a mess trying to do my own acrylic nails...


----------



## vixie13 (May 30, 2011)

Those turned out awesome!!!


----------



## Aly Kay (Jun 6, 2011)

wow those r amazing!


----------



## sammiebz (Jun 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had been dabbling with doing my own acrylic nails at home.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a long process (and not easy to do the other hand either!) but here's what I came up with!


beautiful! I use to do my own acrylic too, but i stopped because it got really time consuming... LOL I'm a bit of a perfectionist so it would literally take me 3-4 hours to do my own nails... But i love yours! great job... makes me want to get back into it again lol


----------

